# My van



## yozz (Jul 8, 2009)

This was taken on a cold morning April this year. My second time wilding.


----------



## 888dee (Jul 8, 2009)

that looks proper good


----------



## lenny (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice one Yoss,heres mine on a colder morning at Ae. Lets get this one going again (Show us ya van)


----------



## peejay (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice pics so far,

Going even colder, wildcamping at Col de la Shlucht France...






pete


----------



## JoandNick (Jul 9, 2009)

Brrrrr not sure my little heater would cope with that degree of coldness


----------



## lufcdave7 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pete,
that picture looks great!


----------



## Dezi (Jul 9, 2009)

Col de Portalet  after a -9 night  Dezi


----------



## Baggins (Jul 9, 2009)

Not mine but an abandoned van in the Aire/Carpark in La Rochelle.......................Well I thought it was funny!

BW


----------



## Baggins (Jul 9, 2009)

*This is mine*

My little Duetto parked up on a riverside Aire in Cognac earlier this year - Right opposite the Martell distillary.


----------



## eric (Jul 11, 2009)

Baggins said:


> Not mine but an abandoned van in the Aire/Carpark in La Rochelle.......................Well I thought it was funny!
> 
> BW



O.M.G....  look at that ugly plain car parked in front of it!


----------



## eric (Jul 11, 2009)

Baggins said:


> My little Duetto parked up on a riverside Aire in Cognac earlier this year - Right opposite the Martell distillary.



My guess is you were having trouble finding your way back to it (hic).. was it the fumes? lol


----------



## jogguk (Jul 12, 2009)

*Sennen Cove Cornwall*

Early Morning after overnighting at Sennen Cove Cornwall.


----------



## yozz (Jul 13, 2009)

That looks like a brilliant spot!


----------



## yozz (Jul 13, 2009)

*Coed y Brenin Forest, Snowdonia*

The morning after my first night wildcamping


----------



## jogguk (Jul 14, 2009)

yozz said:


> That looks like a brilliant spot!



It is the harbour carpark Sennen Cove. Overnight parking was just £1 No dogs allowed on the beach though, with the exception it  seems of the lifeboat crew's dog  

john


----------

